# RS-232 Serial control over ethernet, via Mac OS X



## aaronbiller (May 10, 2011)

I'm a music teacher at a high school, and the tech booth in the auditorium has an Altinex MultiTasker video switcher to operate many inputs and outputs, including a few computers, two mounted cameras, and three projectors.

The MultiTasker has the capability of a RS-232 external control, however I'd rather not pay hundreds of $$ for Altinex's touch-screen control panel. The RS-232 cable is currently connected to a serial to ethernet/ip adapter, and it's connected into the school's network. I've looked everywhere for some type of software or guide for connecting to a serial device, but I haven't been able to find anything. Does anybody have a solution?

Also, it seems like most things are geared toward Windows, but I only have a MacBook Pro and an iPad2 to use at school.

Here's a summary of what I'd like: Serial Control Program on Mac OS X ---> LAN ---> Ethernet/Serial adapter ---> RS-232 control on Altinex MultiTasker.


Don't know if this is possible, but I'd like to try.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know if it is possible over the network. USB to serial on the other hand is simple and very doable on the Mac.


----------



## aaronbiller (May 10, 2011)

So the best solution would be to have a computer running a USB to serial program and connect to the computer remotely?

I'm not sure why the system would have the serial connected to ethernet. What would be the purpose if not to access the control over the Internet?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is true, unless someone has written a driver for the Mac to see it, you can't access it over the network. But I do know that there are many adapters for serial to USB that you plug into your Mac's USB port, as I own one.


----------



## burgessg (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Aaron, I am trying to solve a similar problem (serial over ethernet from a Mac). I joined this forum so I can tell you what I currently know.

You should understand there are two issues here:
1. drivers to enable suitable connection to the hardware from the Mac, and
2. software on the Mac to let you control it

The second one could be the killer here because unless you are happy to control the switcher from the command line (if that's even possible), or there is appropriate software then you are stuck. You can test this with a ($20) USB to serial adapter on the Mac or a PC. If you can't get that to work then you might as well go and buy the touch screen.

The first problem is solvable. If there is a serial to ethernet device plugged in it should map the serial port of your hardware (video switcher) to an IP address on your school's LAN. Ask your local IT person to help you give it a fixed IP address and tell you what it is.

Now you could use telnet to connect directly to the serial device through its IP address. (Hint: start terminal.app) But the chances are it won't be fun talking to it with telnet.

The best situation then would be if the PC/Mac control software can connect to the device on its IP address, but if it can't you will need a driver to make the IP address 'appear' as a virtual COM port.

There are Windows drivers that do this, so one option may be to run Windows in a VM. Not pleasant but possible.

I am still looking for a Mac driver to do this, so if you find one -- let us all know 

Hope this helps.
Glenn.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please do not post in threads that are over a month old.


----------

